# Canadian Luthiers are the Best in the World !



## Daniel Grenier

I'm gonna make a bold statement but one that's very true. That is, all things considered, Canadian Luthiers currently making acoustic guitars are simply the *best anywhere*. PERIOD! (as Spicy would say).

Manzer, Beneteau, Greenfield, Laskin, White, Michaud, Pellerin, DeJonge, Beauregard etc, etc, etc... Not to mention the "volume" makers: Godin (Seagull, S&P, La Patrie), Boucher and others.

So there you have it. 3 cheers for Canadian Luthiers! *YOU* are the very best at what you do and THANK YOU for doing what you do. Impressive!

PS Larrivees don't qualify anymore ... they are made in the US now... shame on them!


----------



## DaddyDog

I don't have experience with international luthiers for comparison, but: I've been to Guitar Day at Exotic Woods in Burlington, and the local acoustic guitars there are outstanding. All made by hand from scratch over several months.

Also your list is missing Paul Saunders from down around St Catherines, and Joe Yanuziello (who is supposed to be opening a new shop soon). Both are luthier veterans making astounding guitars. Paul specializes in archtops. Joe may be more electric focused.

And lastly, I'll add a young lady named Ashley Rowley (Ashley Leanne Guitars) currently in Cambridge, Ontario. She apprenticed with Paul Saunders. And I have just commissioned her to make my first high end acoustic. She has recently made guitars for Lights, and Terra Lightfoot.


----------



## Mooh

I am as supportive as most folks when it comes to Cdn guitars, but I don't know if one nationality is demonstrably better than another. Rather, we live in the golden age of luthiery, when the research and development, skill, design, aesthetics, are almost beyond what was previously possible, and advancements defy time and political borders.

I have played probably hundreds of guitars from around the world, and will attest that Cdn builders compare favourably. Given the choice I will err on the side of my homeland, my neighbours, and my economy, which is why I play mostly Beneteau, House, and Godin guitars.


----------



## High/Deaf

You missed a few - Dave Iannone and Shelley Parks, to name two. And there's more yet that haven't been mentioned. As @Mooh said, we are in a golden age of luthiery.

But BEST is a pretty big word. And the world's a pretty big place. The Canadian luthiers don't take a back seat to anyone, but to say they are better than the Froggy Bottom boys or Kevin Ryan or George Lowden or Jim Olson is a bit homerish or myopic, IMHO.


----------



## bw66

Also, Morgan guitars.


----------



## NotFromToronto

Also Tony Karol in Mississauga.


----------



## Dorian2

Probably not the best in the world as that's too hard to qualify. But I love the sentiment of the thread and agree that there are a number of really nice guitars coming out of the GWN.


----------



## Frenchy99

I agree !!!

But to some, if It don't say Fender or Gibson on it... its crap !!!


----------



## Steadfastly

There are no doubt some excellent luthiers in Canada and I am a fan of a lot of the products that Godin manufactures. At the now defunct Montreal Guitar Show, there were luthiers from all over the world there with their creations. There is just too much talent and diversity in the industry to say the best are all in one country. I remember there being some very beautiful guitars from France and Germany. Froggy Bottom Guitars are also very desirable instruments if you can convince yourself or your spouse to part with several thousand dollars.

I have to appreciate the skill and talent of people who craft beautiful and exciting instruments no matter what gene pool they come from but if you can find someone close to home that can produce what you want, it's always better to have them close by rather than thousands of miles or oceans away.


----------



## High/Deaf

Frenchy99 said:


> I agree !!!
> 
> But to some, if It don't say Fender or Gibson on it... its crap !!!


Not in the acoustic world. One of those is complete crap and the other one is quite divisive (good ones and bad ones abound). The acoustic world has a whole different set of players (pun intended).


----------



## Frenchy99

High/Deaf said:


> Not in the acoustic world. One of those is complete crap and the other one is quite divisive (good ones and bad ones abound). The acoustic world has a whole different set of players (pun intended).


Wow !!!

Others ( not American's ) are capable of making a decent guitar !!! 

I'm floored !!!


----------



## High/Deaf

Frenchy99 said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Others ( not American's ) are capable of making a decent guitar !!!
> 
> I'm floored !!!


The bigger news might be that Americans, at least some of them, still make good guitars, too. Along with Canadians and Japanese and Irish and Germans and Koreans and Mexicans and ...............


----------



## fogdart

Frank Bros:
Frank Brothers

Joseph Yanuziello:
Instruments


----------



## qantor

Daniel Grenier said:


> I'm gonna make a bold statement but one that's very true. That is, all things considered, Canadian Luthiers currently making acoustic guitars are simply the *best anywhere*. PERIOD! (as Spicy would say).
> 
> Manzer, Beneteau, Greenfield, Laskin, White, Michaud, Pellerin, DeJonge, Beauregard etc, etc, etc... Not to mention the "volume" makers: Godin (Seagull, S&P, La Patrie), Boucher and others.
> 
> So there you have it. 3 cheers for Canadian Luthiers! *YOU* are the very best at what you do and THANK YOU for doing what you do. Impressive!
> 
> PS Larrivees don't qualify anymore ... they are made in the US now... shame on them!


I agree, but I would add a "Boutique" category as Boucher is far from being a big volume manufacturer like Godin, Martin or Taylor. Boucher probably do in a year what the others are doing in a week.


----------



## Steadfastly

Frenchy99 said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Others ( not American's ) are capable of making a decent guitar !!!
> 
> I'm floored !!!


Unbeeweevable, ain't it?


----------



## butterknucket

I have four guitars and two of them were made in Canada. 

I bought my Larrivee 15 years ago and it was made in Canada. 

I wouldn't say Canadian luthiers are the best though; they're just a unique flavour that is Canadian. 

There are a lot of outstanding luthiers south of the border who build guitars in the American tradition, as well as many around the world.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan

I hope others will add to this list.
After years of filming Canadian musicians...
I now plan to meet and film Canadian luthiers. 
Eventually I'll post my video clips here:
*https://tinyurl.com/Bill-Kerrigan-Blog*


----------



## Moosehead

Americans make a fine guitar as well but the tariffs now will kill you.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan

Moosehead said:


> Americans make a fine guitar as well but the tariffs now will kill you.


Hopefully there won't be a tariff war on Guitars. 
But if there is... it's another reason to become aware of Canadian luthiers.


----------



## Budda

No mention of Coloma guitars...


----------



## Gary787

I have 2 Halcyon guitars Home made by Ed Bond formerly of Larrivee. I found out about him on the Fretboard Journal podcast #69. He was a casualty of the Larrivee defection to California. 

I got in early and got a customized Walnut/Sitka Advanced Jumbo for $1100 I the new ordered a Walnut Sitka Small Jumbo for not much more. I could have paid less but I did some upgrades on the Walnut and Ebony pieces. I think his price now is $1500 plain jane. I feel very fortunate to own the AJ. It is my every day guitar. I never really warmed up to the smaller SJ but that's me not the guitar and the Larrivee L03R is a case queen which reminds i should go and check on her highness.


----------



## jdto

Gary787 said:


> I have 2 Halcyon guitars Home made by Ed Bond formerly of Larrivee. I found out about him on the Fretboard Journal podcast #69. He was a casualty of the Larrivee defection to California.
> 
> I got in early and got a customized Walnut/Sitka Advanced Jumbo for $1100 I the new ordered a Walnut Sitka Small Jumbo for not much more. I could have paid less but I did some upgrades on the Walnut and Ebony pieces. I think his price now is $1500 plain jane. I feel very fortunate to own the AJ. It is my every day guitar. I never really warmed up to the smaller SJ but that's me not the guitar and the Larrivee L03R is a case queen which reminds i should go and check on her highness.


+1 on Ed Bond, who makes both Halcyon and a fancier line called Tinker. My Halcyon NL-00 in walnut/lutz is fantastic and I have also ordered a walnut/lutz Advanced Jumbo, which i hope to get early next year. The wait is going to be tough, but should be worth it. I’m already thinking about getting him to make me an OM, too


----------



## Casey86

Gypsy Rye Bear, the luthier with the coolest name makes beautiful boutique guitars in Vancouver.
Saw him showcasing at the La Conner guitar festival.

David Webber, North Vancouver.

Talked to Bruce Sexauer at La Conner and he is coming to the Vancouver Guitar Festival this summer to present Michael Dunn an award. Bruce is riding up from California on a motorcycle with two guitars (for sale I assume) aboard. Bruce was a draft dodger who built guitars alongside Michael at Mediterranean Guitars in the 70's. Bill Lewis may of been involved somewhere along the way. Not many made guitars in Canada back then, JC Larrivee was just starting out. I will be playing a djangoesque gig with Dunn in a few weeks.

By the way Morgan Guitars is David Iannone, North Vancouver.


----------



## bw66

High/Deaf said:


> You missed a few - Dave Iannone...





bw66 said:


> Also, Morgan guitars.





Casey86 said:


> ....By the way Morgan Guitars is David Iannone.


Thanks. Learn something new every day! Probably not my last redundant post though.


----------



## Mooh

Custom Acoustic Guitars | Goderich Ontario | House Guitars I see Josh House fairly frequently. Just yesterday he was waiting at the stop sign at the end of my block for me to pass.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Bill Kerrigan said:


> I hope others will add to this list.
> After years of filming Canadian musicians...
> I now plan to meet and film Canadian luthiers.
> Eventually I'll post my video clips here:
> *https://tinyurl.com/Bill-Kerrigan-Blog*


Bill. This sounds so interesting... Can’t wait to see the results. Just staying in Quebec, even, would fill several hours of “film” with the abundance of amazing craftsmanship there. Cheers and thank you for doing this.


----------



## Steadfastly

Hi Daniel, I thought you might be interested in this.  I forgot you started this thread.................

I hope he follows through on the website. It looks like it could be very informative.

http://acousticguitarcanada.com/

In the works. Canadian Luthiers Documentary - The Acoustic Guitar Forum

And here is a video from the thread in the site above.


----------



## Angry Possum

I own a mint Godin Solidac. A really nice guitar. It has the piezo pickups in the bridge. Love it...


----------



## toby2

Beardsell Guitars :
What's New — Beardsell Guitar Workshop
Photos show an early 90's Beardsell .



  






  





Hollowed out mahogany body with a maple cap . Old Christianson piezo bridge system .


----------



## Steve Goldman

DaddyDog said:


> I don't have experience with international luthiers for comparison, but: I've been to Guitar Day at Exotic Woods in Burlington, and the local acoustic guitars there are outstanding. All made by hand from scratch over several months.
> 
> Also your list is missing Paul Saunders from down around St Catherines, and Joe Yanuziello (who is supposed to be opening a new shop soon). Both are luthier veterans making astounding guitars. Paul specializes in archtops. Joe may be more electric focused.
> 
> And lastly, I'll add a young lady named Ashley Rowley (Ashley Leanne Guitars) currently in Cambridge, Ontario. She apprenticed with Paul Saunders. And I have just commissioned her to make my first high end acoustic. She has recently made guitars for Lights, and Terra Lightfoot.


Please add Peggy White. One of the best luthiers working today. She makes outstanding guitars.


----------



## rustycaster

We are fortunate to have so many great builders in Canada. Here are my two favourites: David Wren and Gord Barry. Two masters from Larrivee's shop.


----------



## Nork

NotFromToronto said:


> Also Tony Karol in Mississauga.


He's a friend of a friend of mine. Been playing his guitars since very early on. Incredible. Just incredible.


----------



## gevans378

We’re lucky to have so many incredible talents in our back yard. I own a Ted Thomson, a Boucher, a Larrivee, a Halcyon and an OM from a local up and coming luthier Lucas Roger, who works with Alan Beardsell. Over the years, I’ve owned Morgans and Larrivees and they have been fine instruments.


----------

